# Transporting a Trike



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2019)

How do you transport a trike to get it to a place to ride? I don't fancy putting it on the roof, I have a small trailer but store that at my fathers so not easy to fetch to use. Is it feasible to make a bracket to fit on the towball for the front wheel & allow the rears to be towed along or will the bearings not be up to those speeds, I suppose along with the tyres. Not talking about motorway speeds up to about 40mph


----------



## Sharky (22 Jun 2019)

I used to transport my upright tandem trike on the roof of the car. I used two ladder rails, about a foot apart for the rear wheels and a third ladder rail at the front to support the front wheel. Three leather toe straps held everything in place. I did have a long estate car at the time and it used to take two people to lift it up, but it was fine and secure and one motorways as well.


----------



## voyager (22 Jun 2019)

My friend, the late John Price aka Mr Marengo built this rather unusual rear lift n fold that bolted behind the towball and was easily removed.
This was back 2 years ago on our last zombie fest.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2019)

Mine can fit inside my Mondeo estate without altering anything


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Jun 2019)

I took mine from Denmark to France on the roof of the car. I used 2 roof bars and 3 pieces of metal guttering for the wheels.


----------



## Tigerbiten (23 Jun 2019)

When I last changed my car, I made sure the trike would go in the back of the new one unfolded.
That was my only criteria.
I ended up with a Peugeot Partner Tepee ......


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2019)

I have a Peugeot Partner car and the Adventure HD fits in even with the trike seat still on. It would work with just the centre car seat removed and the others folded forward but I currently have all three rear seats removed. With this car it is a simple unclip job to turn it into a van with widows.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (23 Jun 2019)

ICE VTX goes straight in the back of a Skoda Octavia Estate, back seats down, rear wheel sits on the centre armrest but doesn’t intrude on the driver/ passenger. The QNT is that bit taller and I need to take the seat off to get it through the tailgate.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2019)

oldwheels said:


> I have a Peugeot Partner car and the Adventure HD fits in even with the trike seat still on. It would work with just the centre car seat removed and the others folded forward but I currently have all three rear seats removed. With this car it is a simple unclip job to turn it into a van with widows.


What do you need three widows for?


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2019)

Oh Dear the auto correct has got me again.


----------



## byegad (24 Jun 2019)

My Catrike Trail will just go into our Toyota Yaris.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jun 2019)

It's all moot now she says she's not having a trike


----------



## climo (24 Jun 2019)

Bit late but in case of future searches. I use a towbar mounted Pendle 4 bike rack off ebay which I can just get an Ice Sprint 20" on, held on by car bikerack straps from ebay. I would say that it might be possible to get 2x trikes on it folded up and sitting upright side by side if that makes sense. One trike and a bike certainly fit on.


----------



## Icemanhgv (15 Aug 2019)

My KMX goes on my roof, it's a Halfords roofrack with modifications to help slide it into the middle, I'm off to Cornwall this Saturday from East Yorkshire with family, my wheelchair goes on the cycle rack on the back, I have a Nissan Qashqai 
It really turns heads


----------



## voyager (15 Aug 2019)

one in and one on top








unfortunately you have to fold the one that goes inside.

regards Emma


----------

